# I finally Made it in!!!!!



## c91williamson (27 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, Finally got that call I have been dreaming about for a year! got offered a vehicle tech job leaving home on the 22nd of feb! 

So incredibly excited this is finally happening, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me info on here and put up with my "noobness" on here and If anyone else is heading out the same time as myself, I shall see you there!


----------



## JoeDos (27 Jan 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Finally got that call I have been dreaming about for a year! got offered a vehicle tech job leaving home on the 22nd of feb!
> 
> So incredibly excited this is finally happening, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me info on here and put up with my "noobness" on here and If anyone else is heading out the same time as myself, I shall see you there!




Congrats!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Cam2013 (27 Jan 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Finally got that call I have been dreaming about for a year! got offered a vehicle tech job leaving home on the 22nd of feb!
> 
> So incredibly excited this is finally happening, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me info on here and put up with my "noobness" on here and If anyone else is heading out the same time as myself, I shall see you there!




Congrats!! I shall see you there!


----------



## DeadEye229 (30 Jan 2014)

is there anyway you can check your application process online?


----------



## Goose15 (30 Jan 2014)

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> is there anyway you can check your application process online?



No there is not. Call your CFRC.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> is there anyway you can check your application process online?



There is an internet link somewhere and alot of people "post" there info in Application Process Samples ----> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

The only problem, is that it really doesn't provide much info, other than dates and even then, some of it probably isn't accurate.  So the only real way to find out, is to call your local CFRC.


----------



## C.Reid466 (6 Feb 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Finally got that call I have been dreaming about for a year! got offered a vehicle tech job leaving home on the 22nd of feb!
> 
> So incredibly excited this is finally happening, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me info on here and put up with my "noobness" on here and If anyone else is heading out the same time as myself, I shall see you there!







Congrats man! My application is finally complete waited over a year! It's a surreal feeling that it's gonna happen they are just reviewing my medical ( which is normal ). Then I'll be off. Hopefully see you there.


----------



## Okanagan Guy (7 Feb 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Finally got that call I have been dreaming about for a year! got offered a vehicle tech job leaving home on the 22nd of feb!
> 
> So incredibly excited this is finally happening, and I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me info on here and put up with my "noobness" on here and If anyone else is heading out the same time as myself, I shall see you there!



Congrats Buds! I'm 15 months and counting. My trade was in demand but not anymore. Not sure how that'll effect things. Should have some glimmer of hope by the summer. I've had a couple delays. I can somewhat imagine how you must feel right now. Good on ya!


----------



## RSipkes (8 Feb 2014)

Congratulations! I'm actually excited for you!


----------



## DeadEye229 (9 Feb 2014)

Can someone thats in the infantry send me a personal message, I have several questions regarding my interview thats coming up soon.


----------



## KerryBlue (9 Feb 2014)

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> Can someone thats in the infantry send me a personal message, I have several questions regarding my interview thats coming up soon.



There's a whole forum about infantry....If you read through it, it basically answer everything 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,4.0.html


----------

